# No more lizzard...aarrggghhh!!!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Guys... the guy at Citybike told me that his supplier didn't ship the Lizzard and another bike... so I'm frame hunting again...

I talked to Abel, and I'm looking at some frames. The deal is, I need a HT that accepts a 130mm fork (or close to that).

I saw the Cove bike, but that would be too expensive (around 9,000?). The Voodoo frames accept 100mm forks, so I'm not sure about using my Fox there. Well, I might get a 100mm frame and set the Talas to that, but I would like to go higher.

Anyway, I'll update on what frame I finally decide....


Edit:
Anyone know how much does it cost to mail a frame from the States to Mexico? I'm thinking I'm not going that route, but I just want to cover all bases. What about customs?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Guys... the guy at Citybike told me that his supplier didn't ship the Lizzard and another bike... so I'm frame hunting again...
> 
> I talked to Abel, and I'm looking at some frames. The deal is, I need a HT that accepts a 130mm fork (or close to that).
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks....:eekster: 
How about an Azonic steelhead? Steel frame, adjustable dropouts, can handle a double crown fork....:thumbsup: They have it at Bici5 for 2700 pesos. Pretty cheap if you ask me! :aureola:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Beatiful hardtail frame*

Rzozaya :
Maybe if you want to have a very special and beatiful hardtail frame , try the Ghost Special Edition HT frame, looks great ,nice finish, excellent welds and geometry ,very good reputation (mainly in Europe) and affordable price , well at least in my FBS (fraccionamiento bike store )

Regards

the last biker.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Guys... the guy at Citybike told me that his supplier didn't ship the Lizzard and another bike... so I'm frame hunting again...
> 
> I talked to Abel, and I'm looking at some frames. The deal is, I need a HT that accepts a 130mm fork (or close to that).
> 
> ...


Cove´s are nice, but way overrated. At least that was what my Canadian friends use to told me. It was kinda cult brand back in the shore.

And talking of Canadian "boutique" brands, take a look at Chromag´s stylus. Chromag makes really nice steel bikes; not the cheapest one´s though.

I recently spoke with Ian Ritz at Chromag about one of their frames (stylus), it is sold for 750 CAD (x-rate almost the same as USD), and they can ship it directly to México. Shipping is about 300 bucks (UPS), and he told me he could gimme a 100 CAD discount on the frame to compensate for the expensive shipping. I'm almost sure if you contact them, you could talk them to a greater discount.

Just an idea... an expensive one though 

OTOH... the steelhead is such a nice and affordable frame.

As for shipping a frame from the USA, with BeyondBikes it cost 26 bucks using EMS from USPS. I have use them two times now and I'm pretty satisfied with the results. It took 2 weeks (half of that time was in Customs) to have the goodies on my hands.

isn't it beautiful???


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Damn, that sucks....:eekster:
> How about an Azonic steelhead? Steel frame, adjustable dropouts, can handle a double crown fork....:thumbsup: They have it at Bici5 for 2700 pesos. Pretty cheap if you ask me! :aureola:


They're really, really heavy though. Over 7lbs I believe.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

How 'bout a Specialized Rockhopper frame?? You are tall enough and I know where you can get one for free


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> How 'bout a Specialized Rockhopper frame?? You are tall enough and I know where you can get one for free


Shimano XT BB included....:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> How 'bout a Specialized Rockhopper frame?? You are tall enough and I know where you can get one for free


Actually, it's a Stumpjumper. Not sure how it would be with a 5" fork. I ran a 4" fork, but it was designed for a 3".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Actually, it's a Stumpjumper. Not sure how it would be with a 5" fork. I ran a 4" fork, but it was designed for a 3".


A Marathon is only like 1" shorter than a Fox 130mm.... besides, he's got the TALAS to go on there


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG give me the Stumpjumper *NOW*

j/k


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> OMG give me the Rockhopper *NOW*
> 
> j/k


We thought about you when deciding the destiny of the frame.... but you'd have to ride it with the seatpost fully inside the seat tube and still would have to use like 140mm cranks to pedal it nicely.... not to mention that standover of the frame has some interference issues with your neuticles.

Oh... and you'd have to do a Superman to steer it!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> OMG give me the Rockhopper *NOW*


It's a Stumpjumper!!

Unfortunately, it would really only work for someone over 6' tall.

Hey Rzozaya, how about this one?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR409A04-Dmr+Trailstar+Frame.aspx

or this one

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR410A01-Zion+660+Frame.aspx


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It's a Stumpjumper!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it would really only work for someone over 6' tall.
> 
> ...


That DMR looks nice, but it's a 24" rear wheel, Ill look into the Zion... Or the cove, 550 not too bad..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> That DMR looks nice, but it's a 24" rear wheel, Ill look into the Zion... Or the cove, 550 not too bad..


The DMR can run BOTH wheels (not at the same time, though  )

It's perfectly compatible with 26"

But you look like set on the Cove. Go get it.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> .....
> As for shipping a frame from the USA, with BeyondBikes it cost 26 bucks using EMS from USPS. I have use them two times now and I'm pretty satisfied with the results. It took 2 weeks (half of that time was in Customs) to have the goodies on my hands.


have you ordered a frame from beyond bikes to mexico?

I'm looking at the Evil DOC and it's like 26 bucks to mexico (at least the shipping calculator says so). Is that a safe buy?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> have you ordered a frame from beyond bikes to mexico?
> 
> I'm looking at the Evil DOC and it's like 26 bucks to mexico (at least the shipping calculator says so). Is that a safe buy?


Maybe he's had good experience, but take a look around the "Where are the best deals" forum and check for the opinions on Beyond Bikes/Airbomb and make up your own.

Also... and this is shady... the website for Alfred E. Bike is "aebike.com"... but if you type "aebikes.com" it will send you to Beyondoutside (same stuff as beyondbikes). No, ae bike is not related to Beyond in any way... spooky.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> We thought about you when deciding the destiny of the frame.... but you'd have to ride it with the seatpost fully inside the seat tube and still would have to use like 140mm cranks to pedal it nicely.... not to mention that standover of the frame has some interference issues with your neuticles.
> 
> Oh... and you'd have to do a Superman to steer it!!


Yeah its okay, I'm getting my bike really really soon


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> have you ordered a frame from beyond bikes to mexico?
> 
> I'm looking at the Evil DOC and it's like 26 bucks to mexico (at least the shipping calculator says so). Is that a safe buy?


Llevate mi Azonic por 1500 morlacos! baratus!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> have you ordered a frame from beyond bikes to mexico?
> 
> I'm looking at the Evil DOC and it's like 26 bucks to mexico (at least the shipping calculator says so). Is that a safe buy?


I have never ordered a frame with them, however all the items ordered came in big boxes

The cost is indeed 26 bucks, and i would say it is a "safe" buy. Of course there could be always the exception that makes the rule.


----------

